# need a paver solution for small fire pit (24-inch inner diameter)



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm looking for pavers that can create a tight circle around a metal fire-ring that has a 24 inch diameter. Do they even exist?

I would need either a circular paver like the ones in the photo, or a combination of some small 4x4.5 rectangles and 4x6.5 trapezoids. Does any manufacturer sell these shapes individually, not part of a larger kit?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Search the various paver manufacturers for a MEDALLION surround ,

Then modify your fire pit area to fit.

ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Pavers aren't fire brick so I hope you are using them externally. 

Most likely you will need to cut them to fit the round. This can be done with nothing more than a circular saw and a stack of cheap blades. A diamond blade works far better. A simple box with a lip helps keep your fingers out of the way. Top of the line is a wet masonry saw.


----------



## diy888 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the "medallion" search term, de-nagorg, and for the info on how to cut them, Colbyt, and the safety tip. 

I basically want to make a "wishing-well" wall about a foot high in masonry of some kind, and then insert a 24" diameter PilotRock "campfire" ring into it, so the ring's flange rests on the top surface of the masonry. These rings are sold with or without anti-theft tabs that allow them to be secured to a concrete base. I'd get the kind without the security tabs so it could be dropped into the masonry surround.

Would there be any risk in using pavers or a poured concrete outer form for the surround? Can air get trapped inside the concrete that would cause it to explode when subjected to intense heat, as shale can?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Just my opinion so wait for more answers or research, Outside the pit should be fine.

The ground will absorb a lot of the heat. Common brick is used for fireplace faces. Brick and block are often used in outdoor grills. Properly set pavers will have a mass of stone and sand under them. Heat rises.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Go to diynetwork.com and enter fire pit in the search box, 

They have several ideas and completed projects for your education. 

It shows how to and why .

ED


----------

